# Who are the main Skyline insurers we all use?



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I've just had my renewal quote from Adrian Flux, and i'm pretty pleased with it.

I'm 28 with 5 years NCB, an SP50 to my name which comes with the usual complimentary 3 points and £60 fine. Social use only, parked in a residential car park and my modifications declared, which is only exhaust, filters and wheels.

The price is £485.97. Is this any good? I've tried A Plan and Keith Michaels, but just wondered if there was anyone else to try.

Cheers

Dean j


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Searchy searchy, ffs. 

lol

TESCO INSURANCE Company 0845 300 4400
AON LTD 4 x 4 Policy 0870 0777888
PRIVELIGE Insurance Company 01132 439988
D & S Osborne 0208 641 2016
Q & S ( Over 25 years old only ) 0208 388 6000
Perimeter Insurance 01323 848020
Performance Direct 01708 716118
Keith Michaels 0208 288 0677
Crowthorne Insurance 01344 771626
Bell Direct ( Jason Compton ) 0800 140180
Touchline Insurance Company 0800 207800
Lifesure 01480 474604
Haden Welbeck Group 01322 444933
OSBORNE & SONS ( Skyline specialist ) 0208 388 6000
DIRECT LINE INSURANCE COMPANY 0845 246 8888
Liverpool Victoria ( Skyline Specialist ) 0870-242405
Tett Hamilton ( Skyline Specialist ) 01275 792270
Warwick Davies ( Skyline Specialist ) 0800-9707474
Adrian Flux ( Skyline Specilaist ) 08700-777888
A-Plan 0845-0711234


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

So how did you search all them companies with their phone numbers?

I know the main 3 companies, being A Plan, A Flux and Keith Michaels, but seeing as your quotes can change from month to month, i wondered if anyone was impressed with their quotes recieved in the last couple months or so. 

Also, if i used the search button for everything i needed to know, and got an answer for it all, i'd hardly need a reason to post would I. My routine when i get in from work is have a turn out, turn the kettle on and check the website for new threads/posts etc. If everyone used the search button on here, it'd be one tumbleweed quiet site.

Cheers for getting them numbers up. And A Plan, Bell Direct and Keith Michaels were crap this month. Well, for me anyway. A little heads up for anyone needing to renew their insurance.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I searched for "insurance list" in the insurance forum.

I might sticky it tbh.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Good idea. I'll give a few a try tomorrow. I do think i got a good quote, but a penny saved is a penny earned!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Just got my renewal quote down from the quote above £485) down to £403!

To say i'm chuffed is an understatement


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Is that fc or tpft?protected? is the 5 yrs just on the skyline? but tbh mate thats a superb quote wish i was paying that:thumbsup:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

that fully comp, but i think its unprotected no claims. I dont think an insurer would take a blind bit of notice if you've had a claim. They wont take your no claims into consideration.

To say im pleased is an understatement! Unfortunately, the 5 years is on my skyline, so im paying much more to insure the family wagon, a diesel jeep cherokee! Stupid eh!


----------



## R33GTR_Fifer (Jul 25, 2007)

dean j said:


> I've just had my renewal quote from Adrian Flux, and i'm pretty pleased with it.
> 
> I'm 28 with 5 years NCB, an SP50 to my name which comes with the usual complimentary 3 points and £60 fine. Social use only, parked in a residential car park and my modifications declared, which is only exhaust, filters and wheels.
> 
> ...


That is cracking, I am with Flux and despite full NCB, never in trouble with the Law etc, fully comp was £690 all in


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

well i eventually got it down to 383 plus 20 for the 2 installments i gotta pay it in, 403 in total. Credit has to go to A Plan, as they quoted me 410, forcing down A Flux's quote. I'm pretty happy with that mate, i must say!

How old are you Fifer?


----------



## R33GTR_Fifer (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm 34 years young and live in a low crime rate area. I suspect I was either going to get shafted by Flux, hoping I'd just renew at whatever rate came through the door or the sad fact is that insurance costs are actually rising by 14% on average according to the Association of British Insurers or both.


----------



## FCUH (Feb 6, 2008)

Im with Heritage - pay 800 - 25 2Years NCB and stage 1 mods declared on a 92 R32 GTR


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

am I missing something? What car?


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

these quotes seem rather cheap to me....

here's a list of most companies used:


*2Gether General Insurance
0870 7662318 (Gary)
Classic,4x4,Import,Camper,Kit Car,Insurance

*Adrian Flux
0800 0890045
Specialist Car Insurance & Cheap Classic Car Insurance UK | Adrian Flux
quote D507

*Osborne & Sons
0871 2227957
Independent Insurance intermediaries based in Sutton, Surrey, England

*SKY Insurance
0870 1121759
Low Cost Motor Insurance | Van Insurance | Commercial Insurance

*Tett Hamilton
01275 792270

*Warwick Davis
08717 502107
Warwick Davis - Insurance Brokers in Sussex, Surrey and Hampshire

A Plan Insurance
0845 0711234
UK Car and Home Insurance Quotes From A-Plan Insurance.

*Advance Insurance Agencies
01793 719143
Advance Insurance Westbury & Swindon - Insurance Brokers

Admiral
0800 600800
Cheap Car Insurance Quotes | UK Online Home Insurance | Admiral

Ashley Insurance
01785 214444

Bell Direct
0800 140180
Cheap Car Insurance Quotes | Low No Claims Bonus | Bell Car Insurance

Brown Bevan
0115 8400700

Coversure (Rallysure)
01829 733880

Crownthorne Insurance
01344 771626

CIS Insurance
01244 383533
CIS Insurance | Now The Co-operative Insurance

Direct Line
0117 9468846

Dorset Insurance
01202 726934
dorsetinsurancegroup.co.uk

Elephant
0870 0131072
Cheap Online Car Insurance UK | Home Insurance Quotes | elephant.co.uk

Endsleigh
0161-2744422

Footman James
0121 5614196
Classic Car and Motorcycle Insurance Specialists – Footman James

Fred Roberts & Partners
0191 5650222

Frizzell
01202 752007

Hill House Hammond
01733 310899

Hyperformance
0800 0682936

Jeremy Randall
01782 286311

Keith Michaels
0800 542 2141
Specialist Car Insurance :: Keith Michaels Insurance PLC

Lifesure Group
01480 474604
Lifesure Group - Motorhome and caravan insurance specialists.

Liverpool Victoria
0800 864865
Car Insurance, Life Insurance, Travel, Pet & Home Insurance from LV= Liverpool Victoria

Mckenna Insurance
01204532222

Noel Dazley Co
01276 25996

Norwich Union
0800 888111

OPI
0870 242800
www.opiukltd.co.uk

Performance Insurance
0870 1212911

Parameter Insurance
01323 848020

Privilege
0113 2925555
Car insurance, Home insurance from Privilege

Schofield Insurance
0113 2500377

Tesco Insurance
0845-3004400
Online Grocery Shopping & Delivery Service - Tesco.com


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

hope my list helps some.....


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

ROB_GTR said:


> hope my list helps some.....


I'm going through your list now mate so fingers crossed you'll help me.
cheers


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

this thead has p***** me off how cheap some of the insurance quotes are.


----------



## Jezza07 (May 23, 2009)

Flux is best for me!


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

dean j said:


> Just got my renewal quote down from the quote above £485) down to £403!
> 
> To say i'm chuffed is an understatement


Sweet Jeeeeeezus!
3 years ago when I was 28 and finally bought my dream  for 5k I spend another £1940 for 10 month insurance with Bell... :chairshot
No history of driving sport cars before, driving license for 10 years, no points etc, 0 years bonus and living in west London...

It still felt like money well spent... :clap:

Driving your dream: PRICELESS


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

am with Sky insurance, as I got the car, as I was already insured with them on my previous car, I didn't have much choice for searching around others, was still pleased that I only had to pay £314.75 extra to what I had paid for my previous car, which had only been insured with them for just over a month. tis for a R33 GTR.


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

aplan via dan on so.com. £820 fc 9yrsncd r32gtr 380bhp leave it on the street.
bought in may as a replacement for my r33gtst which i wrecked in the wet in march so was expecting to pay more.

will also say that dan is a great bloke, advice for anyone who needs it (even if not insured with him!) excellent when i made my claim and interrupted his sat evening to help me get insured for my current ride at the last minute


----------

